# Raising rabbits for meat in Amherst, MA



## rabbitgeek (Jun 11, 2011)

News article featuring Michelle Chandler and her sustenance rabbitry in Amherst, MA
http://www.gazettenet.com/2011/06/11/in-pursuit-of-independence 

Rabbits and chickens raised on one acre.

Well done, Michelle!

Have a good day!


----------



## BarredBuff (Jun 11, 2011)

Rabbit meat is so good  And its very perfect for a small homestead............


----------



## rabbitgeek (Jun 11, 2011)

Rabbits for Independence! Rabbits for Victory!

This might be a good promotion angle.

Have a good day!


----------

